# The "feel good about ourselves" thread



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I made this thread in order to combat some of the negativity on this forum and to give ourselves an ego boost if need be 

Are you ready for this guys....

The rules are simple. Post something nice about the person you are replying to.

You can reply as many times as you want. 

If you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything! 

Now....I await to hear something nice said about me.


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

you make a great viola. you should be proud of that!


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

violadude said:


> I made this thread in order to combat some of the negativity on this forum and to give ourselves an ego boost if need be
> 
> Are you ready for this guys....
> 
> ...


The music you wrote and posted in the "Today's Composers" forum was very enjoyable to listen to.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Kopachris said:


> The music you wrote and posted in the "Today's Composers" forum was very enjoyable to listen to.


AFAIK, you're the only person I've ever met on the internet who doodled his/her own avatar.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

You're one of those with whom I almost always agree, but in doing so, your eloquence helps me see my own position from a new perspective.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

For my part, I'm proud to agree with you. I hope someday to watch some online video of you pontificating on Beowulf or something.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh no! Igneous01 got skipped! For him - 

What I remember about you is good points in the genres discussion of the non-classical music forum. Plus, I've never seen you lose your temper. I have a short fuse online, and I admire that in a person.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

I have discovered countless musical gems through the CMP which you started.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

@ Polednice

Since getting to know you a little more, I have been inspired by your humour and your courage in dealing with your potentially life threatening condition.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

@Polednice: You've always been reasonable, understanding, and tolerant of other viewpoints, and your posts are always very eloquent and well thought out. Like sospiro, I admire the courage and strength that you've shown while dealing with your medical issues. Despite the troubles that life has given you, you've always been able to keep a good sense of humor. (Why do I feel like I'm writing a eulogy?)


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

violadude said:


> I made this thread in order to combat some of the negativity on this forum and to give ourselves an ego boost if need be
> 
> Are you ready for this guys....
> 
> ...


I have noticed no negativity on this forum; sweetness and light everywhere, charming people making charming posts.

How much nicer can I get?


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

Hilltroll72 said:


> I have noticed no negativity on this forum; sweetness and light everywhere, charming people making charming posts.
> 
> How much nicer can I get?


I like Mr Hilltroll72's offen useful responses in threads about the music and his professed choice of never dumping on composers and their music (not something that I do).


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

It's sweet of you guys to compliment me (or write me a memorial service... am I dying?!), but you're supposed to be complimenting whoever posted prior to you! 

@sospiro - you're certainly one of the most kind-hearted people I know, and I'm so appreciative of the warmth you've shown me despite me being an internet stranger.

@Kopa - I have precisely the same feelings about you on our discussions. On general debates, we often disagree fundamentally on the issue, but you always have a genuine tone and a sense of true intellectual curiosity, and I respect you for it.

Now somebody please praise HC.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

_HC_ is clearly a person of fine discernment. (_Poley_ is a person with a fine mind, who sometimes uses it.)


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> _HC_ is clearly a person of fine discernment. (_Poley_ is a person with a fine mind, who sometimes uses it.)


I have a soft spot for Hilltroll's posts, wordy and as he said himself, ambiguous in a unique way, yet once you are used to his posts, you can finely observe all the shades of grey expressed. He seems like a nice old geezer that you want to like you 

HC: he was my first friend on TC, I greatly admire his commitment to the baroque and classical, and enjoy his adventuresome listening, he seems to give modern music a fair number of trials despite hating on the avant gard and had a very wide repertoire understanding.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Clavichorder is a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

With a subversive handle and agit-prop avatar, Regressivetransphobe brings the forum just the right sprinkling of punk rock it has always needed.


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

I think Tapkaara really cares about TC and often has its best interests in mind. He is also very polite and articulate as you can see above.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

CountessAdele has a sunny personality.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks to Countess Adele, I'm finally able to comprehend the universal principle that opera cat singz for me.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

CountessAdele is very polite and considerate of the thoughts of others.

Oh, and purple is a cool color!


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm very thankful to jhar26 and the other moderators for all their time and effort making TC such a special place.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Dodecaplex, I often enjoy your playful belligerence. 
Klavierspieler, you are cute and cuddly.
mmsbls, you seem very pleasant.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

I enjoy how much Couchie enjoys Wagner.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Thanks RGT, this comment kind of made my day. Tapkaara said it in a pithy and more well rounded way with the punk rock, I was going to mention your ability to say much is less words.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Clavichorder is open-minded and tries out a wide variety of music, branching out more than the average listener, I think. He is also friendly and open and I enjoy our exchanges.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

I've always found Meaghan's posts to be very informative and non-patronizing vis a vis other members and their observations and opinions.You seem like a very nice person indeed. :cheers:


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

I like samurai because he likes my posts that I too shall like him back


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Samurai is clever, noble, and too friendly!


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Couchie has the single best avatar ever. Pure genius.


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

oh noes! skipped again! 

I think ill start a feeling sorry thread "(


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Couchie said:


> Samurai is clever, noble, and too friendly!


Would that it were true!


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Igneous01 said:


> oh noes! skipped again!
> 
> I think ill start a feeling sorry thread "(


Igneous, you are such a kind person to keep returning to this thread to compliment others.


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

Trout's avatar and profile picture both make me smile.  He also seems to be very kind, like many TCers! 

by the way, this thread was great idea!


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

The Countess is most indeed sunny and even when she's feeling down she is nothing but polite and friendly...her siggy says it all: 'Only the positive!' Plus, she's a southern belle!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

kv466 is a friendly person and a kind sharer of good recipes.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

kv466, you've been a great friend, and I thank you for taking an interest in me--it makes me feel special. Also, you keep giving a good reason to look at the sky every night, even if I can only look at the sky on my computer because the sky is cloudy. :lol:


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Mamascarlatti got skipped - 

When I first came to this site, I got picked on a bit, especially for starting new threads and so on. I was pretty sensitive... the discussion boards I'd been participating in were filled with animosity and meanness. I thought this was more of the same, and was about to leave - but mamascarlatti encouraged me to stay, and I'm really glad she did. A very thoughtful thing she did, and very much appreciated.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Science's posts are always thoughtful, and I want the CD in his avatar.


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

regressivetransphobe is funny and original.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> regressivetransphobe is funny and original.


Dodecaplex is good at pretending to be someone else.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

regressivetransphobe said:


> Science's posts are always thoughtful, and I want the CD in his avatar.


You have a signature that is better than most.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

TrazomGangflow said:


> You have a signature that is better than most.


Whoops on the wrong page


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Ther is a lot of nice things to say about a lot of nice people! I start with science. I came up with a Alternative classical music project. Most of all because I then did not understand the original wich science started. He welcomed the new project with applaud... I think you have to be from Soul, or somewhere in the far east to do that.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

And! To violadude for startng this thread


----------



## lou (Sep 7, 2011)

oskaar, 

I don't believe we've met here yet, but I appreciate the fact you seem to have an actual photo of yourself as a profile picture. It appears that you are from Norway, a place I hope to visit one day.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

oskaar. You always have insightful views on subjects and I admire how you actually post on what some would consider "pointless threads" instead of turning them into jokes.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

lou said:


> oskaar,
> 
> I don't believe we've met here yet, but I appreciate the fact you seem to have an actual photo of yourself as a profile picture. It appears that you are from Norway, a place I hope to visit one day.


You are welcome! If you need a place to stay in Hamar (The birthplace of Kirsten Flagstad, one of the most famous Wagner sopranos ever) just let me know!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

TrazomGangflow said:


> oskaar. You always have insightful views on subjects and I admire how you actually post on what some would consider "pointless threads" instead of turning them into jokes.


If the post is seriously ment, I post if I have a contribution. And I react when people are negative to serious attempts. They could ignore it.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

And I must give my ovaitions to Sid James for his postings in the *currently listening * thread. It seems that his knowledge and passion have a new showing every day. Wery thourough, I must admit that I dont read everything always ( concentration problem) But I would like to, and the more I can free myself from my listening habits, the more I will go for Sid James` advices.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

^^Well thanks *oskaar* and your thoughts about me I give back to you. *I also like to read your posts on current listening.* Indeed, in a number of composers you've overtaken me by far in the listening stakes. Eg. Enescu, Antheil, Dvorak's chamber music, now with Henze (by no means an "easy" composer, but the few discs I have of him are very fine, enjoyable), etc. I like it how you've got a fair deal of systematic way of doing things. I basically don't, I listen to less but I'm now getting into more repeated listening. Keep it up, my friend!...


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

hehe, My problem is that I am very caotic. I have even medisines for it. Since spotify offer such a huge catalogue... I am trying to restrict my listening to what I catalogizise. (Henze is not catalogizised, I have to make some jumps out of the system...)

I hope this thread not will be an elitic thread where people are forgotten. But giving complements is not elitic.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

About Dvoraks chamber music.... You have to listen to romantic pieces!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Pardon my late jumping in. Oskaar, I appreciate how you can listen to volumes of music and still distill the essence, pro or con, of each, and also your gentle and humble nature.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you Manxfeeder

And talking about nature...You are a guy that I would host anytime.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Manxfeeder and Oskaar have great musical taste and insight into that music. Both also come across and mild-mannered and very like-able. That's why I give them so many 'likes'.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

kv466 said:


> Manxfeeder and Oskaar have great musical taste and insight into that music. Both also come across and mild-mannered and very like-able. That's why I give them so many 'likes'.


I'd also add Conor71 and Sid James, as well as yourself to that list.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

The same with kv466. A young man with an old soul who I've learned much from.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Manxfeeder said:


> The same with kv466. A young man with an old soul who I've learned much from.


I second that emotion! :clap: Though I would describe his soul not so much as being old, but rather experienced and yet at the same time open to new ideas and differing opinions. Great qualities to have, especially for a musician such as he.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

How could I forget Vampire Piggy...


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

@Vaneyes: You're a geezer in the very best sense of the word: one with plenty of experience and wit to share, which you do freely. As dear Polonius said, "Brevity is the soul of wit," and, indeed, your posts are always short, sweet, and to the point.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Kopachris said:


> @Vaneyes: You're a geezer in the very best sense of the word: one with plenty of experience and wit to share, which you do freely. As dear Polonius said, "Brevity is the soul of wit," and, indeed, your posts are always short, sweet, and to the point.


 Well, short anyway.

I have 'known' _Vaneyes_ for several years, from RMCR. Can't say we got along well, but there were no death threats.

Merry Christmas (etc) guy.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

tapkaara for his great love and knowledge of Sibelius in particular. Learns me a lot (but I forget).


----------



## CountessAdele (Aug 25, 2011)

Oskaar has posted some hilariously bad album covers in the funny pictures thread, which have indeed brightened my day! Thanks Oskaar!


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

CountessAdele twitterpated my heart with her sandwich recipe~


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

hawk is evil


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Dear Herloc....uh I mean Dodecaplex here is a gift because I appreciate your kindness: :devil:


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

CountessAdele said:


> Oskaar has posted some hilariously bad album covers in the funny pictures thread, which have indeed brightened my day! Thanks Oskaar!


Thankyou CountessAdele, and more may come... But I am a little afraid of stepping on peoples emotions. I love those bad covers, and for me it is unbelievable that people expect to sell music with such horrible album covers. Or what about this:


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

Dodecaplex said:


> hawk is evil


Is it so damed difficult to play with the rules, Dodecaplex? I must say something positive about you to. I love Tintin!


----------

